# لدوخه .... أسبابها ... وطرق علاجها



## candy shop (12 يناير 2010)

*الدوخه .... أسبابها ... وطرق علاجها ...!!!*
 *http://www.san-gerges.com/vb/index.php*
 *الكثير مننا يعاني من مشكلة الدوران(الدوخه)*
* ويجد صعوبه في معرفة اسبابها وكيفية تجنب وقوعها..*

* فإليكم هذه المعلومات لأسبابها وطرق علاجها..*

* "الدوخة حالة يشعر فيها الشخص بأن ما حوله يدور، أو انه يسقط. وهناك نوع آخر من الدوخة يتميز بالاحساس بخفة الرأس، وهو الأحساس الذي يسبق الاغماء، ويتسبب في ترنح الشخص وسقوطه. وفي أغلب الاحيان تكون الدوخة مصحوبة بالقيء، وتحدث الدوخة اثناء اللحظات القصيرة التي يقل فيها تدفق الدم إلى الدماغ، كما انه يمكن ان تحدث نتيجة لاختلاف الضغط في القناة شبه الدائرية في الاذن الداخلية، وغالباً ما تكون الدوخة مصاحبة لبعض الاضطرابات، مثل الانيميا والصرع وامراض القلب وامراض الاذن الداخلية، كما تنشأ من سوء الهضم والامساك وتخمر الطعام في الامعاء ومن بعض امراض الكلى، كما ان لضغط الدم المرتفع كثيراً من المتاعب احدها الدوخة، وكذلك السمع والبصر يتأثران بالدوخة، وقد ينشأ الدوار من ضربة على الرأس، ومن اصابة اخرى أو من ارتجاج في الدماغ، وقد يسبب خوراً عاماً وقلة استقرار وتبلبلا.. ونلاحظ في بعض الأحيان ان الشخص يحسب بانه هو وما يحيط به يدورون، فتبدو الاشياء الثابتة كأنها تتحرك في اتجاهات مختلفة، وقد يجد الشخص انه يتعذر عليه ان يقف منتصباً أو قد يسقط فعلا على الأرض. *



* وهناك أربعة انواع من الدوخة أو الدوار وهي:- *
* النوع الاول:*
* شعور عابر أو قصير بالدوار لا يلبث ان يزول، فالشخص الذي يصاب به لا يطيب له البقاء في اماكن مرتفعة وعادة مايمسك بأي شيء حواليه كأن ينزل من درج عمارة متعددة الادوار فتجده يتمسك بالدربزين الخاص بالدرج، كما انه عند صعوده إلى مكان عالٍ كقمة جبل مثلا أو برج من الابراج العالية أو فوق سطح عمارة شاهقة، فاذا نظر إلى الأسفل فانه لا يكون عنده توافق حسن بين الرأس والاقدام ويشعر بالدوار وربما يسقط.*
* - النوع الثاني:*
* يشعر الشخص بالدوخة عندما يقف فجأة بعد جلوس وتجده يتمسك بالاشياءخوفاً من السقوط، وكثير من الناس يعتقدون ان سبب ذلك يعود إلى النظر فيذهب إلى محل نظارات ويقطع نظارة آملا أنها تمنع ظهور الدوار عنده والمصاب عادة لا يستطيع ان يغادر مضجعه في الصباح الا بعد ان يجلس عند منامة لمدة 5- 10دقائق والا اصيب بعد نهوضه بالدوار، وقد يزول هذا الدوار بعد لحظات وقد يمكث إلى حوالي ساعة أو ربما ساعتين. وسبب مثل هذا الدوار أو الدوخة وجود مرض في الصفراء.*
* - النوع الثالث: *
* ان المصابين يضطرون ملازمة الفراش اياماً كثيرة متتابعة إذ لا يستطيعون النهوض وارتداء ملابسهم لشعورهم المستمر بالدوار، وإذا نهضوا فانهم يفقدون توازنهم ويعرضون انفسهم إلى خطر السقوط، وهذا النوع من الدوار لا يرافقه في العادة غثيان.*

* - النوع الرابع:*
* تكون نوبات الدوار أو الدوخة شديدة ويرافقها غثيان وطنين في الاذن وفي بعض الأحيان بالسمع، والمصابون بهذا النوع يلازمون الفراش في بعض الأحيان اسابيع متعددة ولا يستطيعون النهوض إذ يرون كل شيء حولهم يدور ويعجزون عن الوقوف والمشي ويسقطون إلى الارض حال وقوفهم وهناك عدة اسباب للدوار منها ما يلي:*

* - دوار البحر:*
* وهذا النوع يتسبب من حركة البواخر نتيجة اضطرابات جهاز التوازن بالاذن الداخلية لدى الشخص واعراضه غثيان وقيء ودوار وصداع ويشحب لون وجه المصاب ويتصبب عرقاً بارداً.*

* وعلاج هذا النوع بسيط حيث يجب الجلوس في هواء متجدد مع الاكل الخفيف والابتعاد كل البعد عن الاغذية الدسمة وتناول ادوية مضادة للغثيان وهي مشهورة جداً ومتوفرة في الصيدليات ومن أهمها نوع يعرف باسم درامامين. *

* - دوار الجبال:*
* وهذا النوع من الدوار يحدث في المرتفعات العالية مثل قمم الجبال وذلك نظراً إلى قلة ضغط الهواء*
 *ويجب للاشخاص الذين يفكرون في صعود الجبال وللسائحين بالسيارات توقع التعرض لدوار المرتفعات واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لذلك، وعلاج هذا النوع التقليل من المجهود البدني ومن الاكل والشرب مدة يومين إلى ان يكيف الجسم نفسه للموقع الجديد.. ويجب على مرضى القلب والصدر تجنب الذهاب إلى الأماكن المرتفعة.*
* - دوار الحركة: *
* يشعر بهذا النوع فئة من الناس وليست الغالبية عندما يركبون قطاراً أو طائرة أو حتى سيارة أو باخرة أو مصعداً أو ارجوحة وسبب الدوار الذي يشعر به بعض الأشخاص ان الحركة غير المألوفة أو غير المنتظمة تحدث اضطراباً بأعضاء التوازن بالاذن الداخلية، واعراضه دوار وصداع وشحوب اللون وعرق بارد، وتزول جميع هذه الاعراض غالباً وبسرعة بعد انتهاء الرحلة غير مسببة فيما بعد اضراراً، فالشخص غير المعتاد على السفر بحراً أو بالطائرة يصاب بالدوار من مجرد الجوع أو سوء الهضم أو التخمة الزائدة أو شم روائح كريهة وبالاخص رائحة دخان التبغ.*

* وعلاج مثل هذا النوع تناول مهدئات قبل ركوب الطائرة أو الباخرة وتناول وجبة خفيفة عند الاقلاع، ويجب الاستلقاء على المقعد واغماض العينين، وتجنب الجلوس في الاماكن السيئة التهوية والاكلات الدسمة ويفضل ان يتناول الشخص فنجاناً من القهوة المركزة.*

* - دوار الهواء:*
* وهذا النوع يحدث لبعض الاشخاص الذين يرحلون على متن الهواء أو على الطائرات العمودية ومن اعراضه الغثيان والقيء والصداع وهذا النوع إلى حد ما يشبه دوار الحركة.*

* - دوار المرتفعات:*
* وهي حالة تترتب على الصعود إلى مرتفعات عالية متسببة مما يلابس ذلك في نقص في ضغط الهواء وهي تسمى طبياً بهبوط الاوكسجين الدموي، واعراضها تتوقف على مدى علو المكان المرتفع ومدى السرعة التي يرتفع بها إلى هذا المكان، وعلى الشخص الذي يعاني من بعض الامراض وبالاخص امراض القلب أو الرئة استشارة الطبيب قبل ذهابه إلى مثل هذه الاماكن.*

* ( علاج الدوخة )*
* يتوقف علاج الدوخة على معرفة السبب وهي عادة سريعة الزوال إذا زال السبب أو العلة، فاذا كان الشخص يعاني من دوار مستديم فيجب في هذه الحالة استشارة المختص لفحصه فحصاً دقيقاً وعمل التحاليل اللازمة للبول وغيره، وفي حالة عدم وجود الطبيب فيجب ان يمدد المصاب على فراش في غرفة مهواة ويجعل رأسه اوطأ من جسمه ويغمض عينيه ويعطى الهواء التام حتى يرتاح من الدوار إلى حين وصول الطبيب، إذا كان الدوار يعاوده دون معرفة سببه فيجب استشارة المختص، اما علاج الدوخة بالاعشاب فتوجد عدة أعشاب لها اثرها الكبير وهي: *

* الزنجبيل: Ginger*
* كان البحارة الصينيون يمضغون جذور الزنجبيل عند سفرهم في البحار وانتقل الاستعمال إلى الهند وآسيا والشرق الاوسط ثم إلى اوروبا وكانوا يستخدمونه ضد دوار البحر، وفي دراسة اجريت على 80شخصاً ممن يشعرون بدوار البحر حيث اعطي كل منهم جراماً واحدا من مسحوق الزنجبيل (نصف ملعقة شاي) قبل الابحار فطحفظ الدوار بنسبة 90% وعلى الأرض اجريت دراسة على عدد 18شخصاً يعانون من الدوار الناتج من حركة القطارات والسيارات حيث أعطي كل واحد منهم نفس الجرعة السابقة وكانت النتيجة أفضل من العقار المعروف الذي يعطى للمسافرين وهو درامامين (dramamine) وقد اقترح البروفسور فارو تيلر أستاذ العقاقير وعميد كلية الصيدلة سابقاً بجامعة بوردو بمدينة لافيات بانديانا ان تناول المسافر عن طريق البر أو البحر كبسولتين من مستحضر الزنجبيل الذي يباع جاهزاً في الصيدليات قبل السفر بثلاثين دقيقة. ويمكن استعمال الزنجبيل الطازج أو شرائح الزنجبيل الجافة أو مسحوق الزنجبيل على هيئة شاي.*

* الجنكة Ginkgo*
* توصف خلاصة أوراق الجنكة على نطاق واسع في أوروبا ضد الدوار وقد قامت دراسة فرنسية على 70شخصاً لديهم دوخة مزمنة حيث اعطوا خلاصة الجنكة وكانت النتيجة أن 47منهم شفوا من الدوخة حيث كانت الجرعة ما بين 60إلى 240جراماً لليوم الواحد، ولكن لا يجب تعدي هذه الجرعة حيث إن الجرعة الزائدة تسبب الاسهال وقلقاً شديداً.*

* الكرفس Celery*
* لقد أثبتت الدراسات الصينية أن بذور الكرفس لها تأثير جيد ضد الدوخة ويستعمل الشعب الصيني بذور الكرفس كعلاج للدوخة.*

* اكليل الجبل Rosemary *
* ليمون الجنة أو الليمون الهندي Grapefruit *
* يعتبر الصينيون قشور ليمون الجنة وصفة مفضلة ضد الدوخة حيث يغلون قشور الثمار على هيئة شاي ويشربونه لهذا الغرض.*

* الخوج Peach*
* يستعمل الصينيون أوراق الخوخ كشاي ضد الدوخة حيث يغلون ملعقة أكل من الأوراق مع ملء كوب ماء ويشربونه ضد الدوخة.*

* بيكنج صود Baking Soda*
* تستعمله النساء الأمريكيات وخاصة اللائي يقطن الجنوب والجنوب الغربي حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة صغيرة وتذاب في ملء كوب ماء ويشرب عند الدوخة حيث تزول تماماً.*

* التمر هندي Tamarind*
* ينقع حوالي 2ملعقة أكل من ثمار التمر هندي عندالمساء في حوالي كوب من الماء ويعصر صباحاً ويصفى ويشرب نصفه في الصباح والنصف الباقي في المساء ضد الدوخة.*

* خل التفاح Vinegar*
* يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من الخل وتضاف إلى ملء كوب ماء بارد ويشرب عند الشعور بالدوخة.*

* أوراق العرعر Juneper*
* يؤخذ ملء ملعقتين من أوراق العرعر الجافة وتضاف إلى نصف لتر ماء ويغلى لمدة 5دقائق ثم يبرد ويصفى ويشرب فاتراً فنجان شاي مع كل وجبة وهذا مفيد جداً للدوخة.*

*حديقة المعلومات*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

الشكر الك كاندي

موضوع كامل ومعلومات مهمة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع

وربنا يعوضك


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2010)

ثانكس على الموضوع المفيد جدا
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

*موضوع


مهم جدا جدا ومتكامل جدا


مشكوره اختنا الغاليه



الرب يسوع معاكم وامه الحنون​*


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الشكر الك كاندي
> 
> موضوع كامل ومعلومات مهمة
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع
> 
> وربنا يعوضك



ميرسى لزوقك 

يا روزى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ثانكس على الموضوع المفيد جدا
> ​



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك مارسيلينو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع
> 
> 
> مهم جدا جدا ومتكامل جدا
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 مارس 2010)

مرسى كاندى على معلوماتك المفيدة 

الرب يباركك يا قمر ​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا كاندى على المعلومات الرائعة​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى كاندى على معلوماتك المفيدة
> 
> الرب يباركك يا قمر ​



ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا كاندى على المعلومات الرائعة​



شكرااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## 5teena (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع المفيد


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2010)

5teena قال:


> شكرا للموضوع المفيد


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى يا حببتى موضوع راااااائع ومفيد*
*يستحق التقييم*​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى يا حببتى موضوع راااااائع ومفيد*
> *يستحق التقييم*​



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

وميرسى على التقييم
​


----------

